

Looking for a technical co-founder (SF/East Bay) - wongjoh

I launched a location-based application recently and need help taking it to the next level. I am looking for a Technical Co-Founder to share the load to make this happen. The service, Crumbs, is a location-based service that enables anyone to place notes in any place (not necessarily a business) in the world, thus leaving reviews, recommendations, experiences for others to see -- think of it as a Yelp/Facebook/Twitter of places. The service launched just a couple of weeks back, but we've had some previous good feedback from our alpha testers via TestFlight.<p>The app is currently out only for iPhone so it's Objective-C. The backend is done as Tomcat/Java Servlets (my forte) with almost the whole suite of AWS services (EC2, S3, RDS, SES), and Twilio (for invites via SMS). However, I am flexible on the technology for the next version. I'm considering HTML5 (for quick Android release), and could consider other backend technologies (my only requirements are extensive framework support and good scalability).<p>We made a couple of less-than-ideal product decisions that (I believe) have hindered the service's virality. Now that we have launched and have actual usage (we have solid app analytics in place), we can see this in perspective and that's what I am looking to correct in the next version.<p>Why I am a good co-founder for you: I am both business and tech. Not to brag, but I could probably go toe-to-toe with any technical guy out there. For Crumbs, I've written ~20K lines of objective-C (non-comments), and ~3K on the backend side. On the business side, I work - hard. I managed a team of part-time EECS students, contractors, got the website, and lined up committed angels (though not yet sufficient for a full angel round). For whatever it's worth, my resume looks good on paper (linkedin.com/in/wongjoh).<p>What I'm looking for:
- Objective-C and Java EE preferred. Potential for HTML5 and other backend technologies
- Good at hacking and at architecting (and knowing when to do what)
- Strong product and UI design sense
- Experience using social APIs (facebook/twitter)
- Location: San Francisco or East Bay based -- we have office space in SF Financial District (close to Embarcadero station) and in Berkeley (a co-working location)<p>Also to be clear, I'm not looking for a code monkey. I'm looking for a partner who can co-lead the technical side. Working in the same room is very important to me. You can discuss long-term direction one minute, then, draw a component diagram, and then pull up Xcode/Eclipse and start making it happen.<p>Why is this a great opportunity?: - I am offering up to 1/3 equity in the company (terms to be discussed) - The product is built, operational - A chance to take a project and help mold it into a success - Proven to obtain funding. Lastly, this is a very large market opportunity.<p>Interested in talking more?? Contact me at johnny@crumbsapp.com and let's get the dialogue started.<p>[full disclosure: I copied the format of this post from a previous, very good, HN post also looking for a tech co-founder]
======
sagacity
Clickables:

<http://www.crumbsapp.com/> => Looks cool!

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/wongjoh>

------
blhack
I love this idea. The design on your site is also really really nice. Good
job.

Good luck to you!

~~~
wongjoh
Thanks!

------
phlux
Johnny Wong,

I think your app is a really interesting idea. Ill try it out - but on the
site, you have the marketing photo scroll which show notes on pics -- but you
dont have screenshots of the actual app anywhere?

That would be more helpful...

If you find a good co-founder - can you come back and submit a post to HN
"Found my cofounder on HN and 3 months into it we are doing great, here is
some advice"

~~~
wongjoh
For sure, especially the "we are doing great" part ;-)

Ahh, the screenshots. You are right -- nowhere to be found on the site, but
they are at the itunes link ([http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crumbs-
app/id421662811?mt=8&#...</a>). Will correct that at our next site update

